# Indian artifacts identification?



## SneekEE (Sep 23, 2010)

Guy I work with brought these in for me to look at. I thought maby some of you guys could tell me a little about them, he was curious. I dont know what they square one is, it has 2 holes all the way through it. One looks like a bludgining type weapon? Any input r ideas about these ?


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 23, 2010)

????


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 24, 2010)

is the top item stone? looks like metal in the pics, but if stone looks to be a grooved axe, he also had a drilled bar gorget .


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 24, 2010)

jcinpc nailed it....axe head, gorget. Also a knife blade and arrowhead.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks alot, that was a great help. And all of those are made from stone. The ax is about the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## TigerMt (Oct 5, 2010)

The square one may be what they would push their arrows thru to get them the size the wanted.


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 5, 2010)

Some people call the one on top a "headcracker" . But it's an axe ,grooved for hafting. Nice stuff, the pendent is an awesome find !


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

an axe and arrowhead


----------

